
What a $30m apartment looks like in Shenzhen - baybal2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br9hFr1OccE
======
celticninja
I wouldn't trust the building to be built to any sort of code other than, "we
paid off the right people".

~~~
baybal2
Even if that's the case, practically every recent building in Chinese major
cities is made to a higher technological level than what you see in anglophone
countries.

US and UK are now really decades behind the world on modern construction
practices for apartment buildings.

Just from that point alone, that building would score higher on safety.

~~~
celticninja
I would still be concerned about low quality or inferior cheaper alternatives
being used during construction. Combined with a much more lax approach to
health and safety and higher levels of corruption.

~~~
baybal2
Statistics is here, relatively modern constructions in China are not "tofu
buildings"

